# Why clean alloys first?



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Ever since having my car ive always washed it from top to bottom so done the wheels last, and never understood why people clean alloys first. Whats the reason for this? Sorry if it seems a silly question but to me cleaning the alloys then getting dirty water on them from the bodywork seems an odd way to go about it unless im missing something even though you rinse the whole car after


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Makes sense to get the 'dirty' work out the way first. Anything you generally use on the wheels doesn't come into contact with paint either. Seperate cleaners/brushes etc


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

So you don't get splatter etc on the bodywork after you have cleaned it


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Mainly due to the fact they are the dirtiest part of the car and when you jet wash them off your likely to splash the rest of the car. they also take a while (in some cases) and you would not want to have the rest of the car all wet and drying out while your scrubbing up the wheels. Iv always done wheels first, just the way i was shown i guess, but it seems to make sense.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

wash the alloys then change the water for the normal wash. generally very little water needed to wash to wheels.

wash them last and very easy to spray flick grime back all over the bodywork.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Plus you can get on your knees and clean them properly.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I think thats answered that then


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Be sure to use separate buckets and sponges for wheels and bodywork (stating the obvious). But yer everything mentioned above


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Also I would say with brake dust if you to wash your car first then the alloys getting the brake dust on paint work could set in when you spend so much time claying the paint work to remove such things


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Cheers guys! Never thought bout the dirt splatter etc onto the paintwork


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Keir said:


> I think thats answered that then


I reckon this'll end up at 4 pages.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Alpina-d3 said:


> I reckon this'll end up at 4 pages.


Na I would say at least 5, One for each wheel plus comments :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

kempe said:


> Na I would say at least 5, One for each wheel plus comments :lol:


You forgot the spare:lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> You forgot the spare:lol:


Ok ok ok

4 wheels 
spare wheel 
stearing wheel
Fly wheel

7 then


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Think ive started a wheely long spam thread now


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

TheKeano said:


> Think ive started a wheely long spam thread now


:tumbleweed: Get out :lol:


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm disappointed in you goosey:detailer:


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

northernfez said:


> i'm disappointed in you goosey:detailer:


Haha! Ive always known your meant to but never have cos as usually the alloys arent too dirty so just cleaned them at the end cos mine are in such bad condition any dirty waters not gonna make them look any worse  just wondered why people did and can see why now


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wheels/tyres/arches first for me also.
just realised your from FOC and zsoc :wave:


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> wheels/tyres/arches first for me also.
> just realised your from FOC and zsoc :wave:


Haha yeah on FOC loads and zsoc and few other clubs a bit so :wave: back!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Its just the way we do it ok, dont ask questions just do it.


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

TheKeano said:


> Haha! Ive always known your meant to but never have cos as usually the alloys arent too dirty so just cleaned them at the end cos mine are in such bad condition any dirty waters not gonna make them look any worse  just wondered why people did and can see why now


then give them a quick home made spray job to cover the marks..might not be the quality of a refurb but then again you might not wanna spend that on them.
:car:


----------

